# New User



## proudTTowner (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Everybody,
Just wanted to introduce myself. I have just purchased a TT Quattro 1.8 (225bhp) in Silver with Navy Hood and Navy leather interior. It is a '53' plate and had done 18100 miles only!!! No supermarket dings either!!! I absolutely love it and have been roofless every day since owning it and there has been no rain here for 2 weeks and 2 days. but being "a woman" there may be advice I shall need in the future. So any problems I know somebody out there could help. Many thanks. Proud TT Owner  :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

NIce. Get some pics up in the Show and Shine bit.

Enjoy the forum. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along to the TT Forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

